# New Steering and handling device testing (Beta testers needed)



## johnd shepherd (Jun 13, 2017)

*Handling of your coach Beta Testers needed in Northern Michigan*


I want factory engineers and individual unit owners to test my new device. I need contacts.
Hi my name is john d shepherd and I am the inventor of the Tru-Center steering assist Blue OX sells. They have a good customer base on the large class A units, but they have never gone with a product for the smaller gas class A units or the B and C units. I have been RVing for a long time, I have owned 12 diesel pushers. Three years I down sized to a 39 foot Seneca Super C and in January this year I down sized again.
I purchased a new Winnebago Aspect 30J. This is a new E-450 based coach, it allowed me to test my latest steering assist device. We are doing Beta testing of a new gas assist steering system, it is not a small version of the Tru-Center Blue Ox sells, it is a totally new patent pending design. Unlike all the dampers that just stiffen the turn from center and dampers with coil-overs that have no assist at center our new device gives 150 (sized for a Aspect 30J) pounds holding pressure (assist) at any movement off center. This new unit makes my Aspect drive (you are not going to believe me) a 14500 pound sports car on conditions with no wind. In high wind I can still drive with one hand needing only small corrections. I did add Hellwig front and rear HD sway bars and RoadMaster Coil Over. Hellwig is good, but Road Master did not have a defined center. I replace the Road Master with our gas assisted device. This new device will give you the feeling of being directly attached to the wheels. You have 100% control, any movement of the steering wheel results in a exact turn of the wheel.  Most if not all RV's have a loose center feel, most require a lot of correction. Most drivers over correct. This new device means there is no loose center and no correction. 
I need your help, we want to get our device to the public. To do that we need the factory engineers to drive my coach or a unit they have that can be fitted with a Beta unit. 
If anyone reading this has a Gas Class A on a Ford F-53 chassis and is in Northern Michigan we might consider fitting a Beta unit on their coach at no cost. They would have to sign a NDA and a Hold Harmless agreement and they would have to agree to our terms of use. WE have installed units on new 2016 Winnebago Aspect 30J, 1987 Winnebago  Elandon, Jeep Wrangler TJ with 4" long arm lift, Jeep Tj with 4" std lift, Jeep JK Rubicon and a few others. Everyone has been amazed at the change we have made in drive quality. Send a email and request to be linked to video and pictures of install. Please spend some time to include information about your unit, age, miles, where you drive, issues you want to address and what experience you have had Rving and what handling issues. We do not want to sell any units now, we will never sell direct to the public, however we will select a few owner units for Beta testing. It would be greatly appreciated to learn of contacts at RV manufacturers so we could see if they would let us show them the device.
The units are very small, 1-1/2" OD 20-24 inches long and all made of stainless steel. Units will work on most vehicles of near any size from a Jeep Wrangle to a Class A Diesel Pusher. We are not a stabilizer, we are a
Gas Controlled Steering Assist device.
Please tell others as this could be the answer to end white knuckle driving in unruly RV's
Email jdshep1@gmail.com


----------



## C Nash (Jun 13, 2017)

John good to see someone interested in making rvs safer to drive.  What about blow outs?  any testing or thinking on this problem?  I have a 32 foot HR Vacationer with the steer safe but still quit a handful in cross winds.  I know there will never be nothing to completely control this.  never been really dissatsifed with the handling of the Ford F53 but always interested in anything that makes better.  Good luck


----------

